# Hunting > Taxidermy >  Taxidermy costs

## James sully

Does anyone know the price of game birds ( duck and phesent ) to taxidermy 
Also how much would a goat or deer cost

----------


## PerazziSC3

Birds range from 200-400 ish.

Big game also ranges a lot but expect $1000 for a red stag
I cna recommend darren for big game, his prices are spot on.

4 Real Taxidermy - World-Class Taxidermist - Game, Birds & Fish Taxidermy | Prices & Quotes

----------


## Mac

Hi, I have had/having two deer mounted and are costing 1,100 and 1,300. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

